# idpa



## leggett47 (Apr 22, 2012)

looking to start idpa and other competitions, and needing somewhere to practice in Gaston or Mecklenburg county, and the best ones to compete in. please help!


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

The only IDPA match near you is at the Mecklenburg Wildlife Club, all the others require a long drive.

International Defensive Pistol Association - Affiliated Club Contact Information

Calendar | Triangle Tactical

There is a USPSA match in Linwood at PHA also.

PHA


----------

